# Filling Form 1022 for change in circumstances - Pregnancy



## maverick343 (Aug 13, 2009)

Dear All,

I have my PCC and medicals requested and my wife and I are expecting our first child. Hence the X-ray cannot be done for my wife at the moment. I had raised a question a few weeks back about the same and the recommendation was to raise a change in circumstances form 1022 and defer the same until after the baby is born.

The other parts of the form were filled without problems.

12. Details of changes

Information which is no longer current.

Blank

New correct details

Quote
Expecting our first child with due date of delivery on 27.06.2010. Requesting for an extension for medicals and pcc for my wife and myself until after the delivery since my wife cannot undergo an X-Ray when she is pregnant.

Is this okay? Does someone else have experience on this?

Cheers,
Maverick


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

yes, this is fine, i think royen was in the same situation


----------



## maverick343 (Aug 13, 2009)

Thank you for your reply Anj.

Cheers,
Maverick.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

or was it richie colton, not sure, just check few of their threads/posts, that will tell you


----------



## royen (Mar 21, 2009)

maverick343 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> 12. Details of changes
> 
> ...


Roy: I had mentioned:

At the time of filing the application, the total number of applicants were 2.


maverick343 said:


> New correct details
> 
> Quote
> Expecting our first child with due date of delivery on 27.06.2010. Requesting for an extension for medicals and pcc for my wife and myself until after the delivery since my wife cannot undergo an X-Ray when she is pregnant.
> ...


Roy: For this I had written:
Spouse is carrying. Expected date of birth of kid is "your kids due date".


Just remember that again you have to file a change in circumstances form after your kid is born along with baby's birth certificate scanned copy.

All the best Maverick for the Visa and the kid as well. 

@Anj glad that you remember my earlier posts .

Thanks,
Roy


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

I do roy, why wont i?? well many cases I dont remember.. but urs i did


----------



## royen (Mar 21, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> I do roy, why wont i?? well many cases I dont remember.. but urs i did


Thanks Anj. @Maverick forgot to mention that once you have your kid then you have to send the new form stating the dob of kid, whether boy/girl. You have to send his/her birth certificate, passport and photographs.


----------



## maverick343 (Aug 13, 2009)

Hello Roy,

Thank you for your response.
Its amazing, anj remembered out of the thousands of posts and you were there to see it immediately as well 

Couple of more questions.
What happens after the change in circumstances form after the baby is born?
You would get a passport for the baby and then how did you include the baby in the application? 
In how much time after the birth of your baby did you submit the medicals and PCC for your wife and yourself. A normal medical examination for your baby as well?
How much time for a response from your CO and for finalizing your case after the medicals and PCC were submitted?

What was the reaction of your CO after submitting the change in circumstances about your wife being pregnant? When did they say you should submit your medicals and PCC after the birth of your baby?

Sorry for the bombardment of questions 

Cheers,
Maverick


----------



## royen (Mar 21, 2009)

> What happens after the change in circumstances form after the baby is born?
> 
> You would get a passport for the baby and then how did you include the baby in the application?


Roy:As I said earlier, once the baby is born, quickly decide a name(i know we dont name babies quickly in India, I decided for his name within a day). Get the birth certificate done ASAP. Once done then apply for his/her passport. I think it will take around 1 week time for baby's passport. Once done, scan the passport's first page with photograph and last page where it details about parents info and address and along with another change in circumstances form send it to DIAC. In the change in circumstances form you have to add your baby in the dependents column. And also mention in the new details: name, passport number, date of birth etc. DIAC will accept this happily. 

If possible, write a cover letter in Word format detailing that baby is born. But this is not necessary, I had written it as I thought change in circumstances form's space was too less to explain.




> In how much time after the birth of your baby did you submit the medicals and PCC for your wife and yourself. A normal medical examination for your baby as well?


Roy: Well, our CO was assigned just 1 month before the baby's due date. And he had given us a 90 day window to submit PCC and medicals. We submitted the PCC and the medicals approximately 2 months after the baby was born because my PCC was taking time because of my PCC was issued by a different regional passport office.

Yes baby goes though a routine checkup but no x ray and no blood test for baby(otherwise he would cry till I turn deaf ).



> How much time for a response from your CO and for finalizing your case after the medicals and PCC were submitted?


Roy: It took approximately 20 days for me.



> What was the reaction of your CO after submitting the change in circumstances about your wife being pregnant? When did they say you should submit your medicals and PCC after the birth of your baby?


Roy: CO sent in a letter stating what documents needs to be submitted for the baby's inclusion. 2nd part I think i have answered already.

Ready to help anytime. 

Regards,
Roy


----------



## maverick343 (Aug 13, 2009)

Thank you so much for the detailed response Roy!

Cheers,
Maverick


----------



## firstshot (Feb 28, 2012)

Roy,Maverik : Did you submit form 122 against your name or against you spouse's name? Does it make a difference?


----------



## maverick343 (Aug 13, 2009)

As long as its clear what you are trying to do I don't think it matters.
Assuming you are the primary applicant you are stating your change in circumstance and explaining that its for your wife. They'll understand.

Cheers,
Maverick


----------



## firstshot (Feb 28, 2012)

Thank you Maverick! Would you advise that I get my medicals and PCC done in the meanwhile? I am not sure how long PCC and Medicals would be valid..I also need to change the address in my wife's passport and change the relationship status in both our passports, since I heard this is mandatory to get the childs passport...so i hope I get sufficient time to do the same


----------



## maverick343 (Aug 13, 2009)

Well the clock starts ticking after you get your medicals and PCC done. Whichever has the earlier date, 1 year from that date will be the initial entry date to enter Australia. So if your processing and visa grant happens 6 months after medicals and PCC whichever is earlier, then you would have only 6 months to enter the country. 

Your call really.

Cheers,
Maverick


----------



## firstshot (Feb 28, 2012)

wow, ok..i guess I will hold on to the PCC and medical checks for now then. Thank you!


----------



## vvc (May 17, 2012)

Hi Guys 
I am filling 1022 to include my newly married spouse and i am confused if the original details to be repeated for items 1 to 13 or the new details to be updated?

Eg: I was single when i lidged the application and i am now married

For item 4, do i need to update as Single or Married. Please clarify


----------



## abcd_guy (Nov 8, 2012)

Ooops! No wonder your name is Maverick.


----------



## vvc (May 17, 2012)

Guys, please help me with my query please


----------

